# Demon @ 5 1/2 months :D



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So here is Demon at 5 1/2 mo. old, just some random shots and a couple of videos  Enjoy!!

I smellz sumfin - 
















Now I smellz da air - 
























I sitz pretty for yous mom-lady - 
















CLOSE - UP  - 








And some free"stacked" pics - 

































Now for the videos, this is the first time Demon has been ok enough to actually play with the girls, he did soooo good, I was sooo proud 




He almost caught it too, lol - 




this one is a bit long and has Demon and Orion in it - 





The girls were sooo excited Demon finally wanted to play with them - 









there ya go, hope you all like them


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

How awesome Tye! Beautiful face on that dog


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Love it!  Dobers FTW!

Are his ears falling?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow Tye!! Demon has such expressive eyes!! I love how Orion went off and started playing alone after you said no to the flirt pole while you were workin Demon!! Lol.. "Fine! I'll just play by myself moms!!" Lol! Love the vids of the kids playin with Demon!! As always, beautiful shots and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

look how tall he's getting! O he looks so soft.. Hes gonna be so amazing when he matures, I love him!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dang, he got big!!!

He's Beautiful!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

redog said:


> How awesome Tye! Beautiful face on that dog


aww thanks Dave, he does have an awesome face doesn't he, lol. 



GTR said:


> Love it!  Dobers FTW!
> 
> Are his ears falling?


lol GTR, and yes his right ear is falling it will have to be posted much longer than his left ear which is perfect 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Wow Tye!! Demon has such expressive eyes!! I love how Orion went off and started playing alone after you said no to the flirt pole while you were workin Demon!! Lol.. "Fine! I'll just play by myself moms!!" Lol! Love the vids of the kids playin with Demon!! As always, beautiful shots and thanks for sharing!


hahah yeah Orion and Penny nboth LOVE the flirtpole, thanks for lookin girl 



Chinadog said:


> look how tall he's getting! O he looks so soft.. Hes gonna be so amazing when he matures, I love him!


heheh eLexi, I can't believe he is as tall as he is already, he's gonna be so handsome when he gets grown  Thanks again


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

beautiful dobie.....he looks great


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy ****!! He's HUGE!! That's really impressive. I would LOVE to have a dobe, but my 2 are just to crazy right now to have another dog in the house. I swear, I'm convinced that Buddy is the most hyper dog on the face of this earth. I'm thinking of trying to get a treadmill for him this week, but I'm afraid he might be scared of it. Hmmm.

Anyway, Demons looks amazing. I'm super jealous of him!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww what a good looking boi demon has a great color


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

AdrianVall said:


> Holy ****!! He's HUGE!! That's really impressive. I would LOVE to have a dobe, but my 2 are just to crazy right now to have another dog in the house. I swear, I'm convinced that Buddy is the most hyper dog on the face of this earth. I'm thinking of trying to get a treadmill for him this week, but I'm afraid he might be scared of it. Hmmm.
> 
> Anyway, Demons looks amazing. I'm super jealous of him!


lol Adrian, he gets bigger everyday, lol. Well whenever you really decide ya want one let me know . Oh and yes get Buddy a treadmill, he'd love it, just go in baby steps with him  Demon says thanks for the love 



Czar said:


> awww what a good looking boi demon has a great color


Thanks David, I really love his rich red/brown color


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The pictures make him look so much bigger than he looks in the videos. Good to see the pups


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Holly, I will measure and weigh him and the gang today, it's heartworm treatment day


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Good looking boy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Gad Nammit that's a purdy boy!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I do hafta ask... How exactly did you do his ears? Are they al naturel taped, or did you crop them? Are there other options aside from cropping to get that look? I've been wanting a dobie all my life but am concerned about the cropping method but really dislike their floppy ears.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww thanks a ton Jon, I think he's quite handsome as well 

LG - 
his crop is called a working Dobe crop, it is not to long nor to short and yes there are posting and taping methods for floppy ears, I really like this crop, I of course am not a fan of dogs with cropped ears but this guy totally stole my heart and he came with his ears already done. But the natural ear would never truely stand erect like a crop would.  Hope tht helps


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh he is getting so big!!! what a handsome boy! and WTH is up with the ear? lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> aww thanks a ton Jon, I think he's quite handsome as well
> 
> LG -
> his crop is called a working Dobe crop, it is not to long nor to short and yes there are posting and taping methods for floppy ears, I really like this crop, I of course am not a fan of dogs with cropped ears but this guy totally stole my heart and he came with his ears already done. But the natural ear would never truely stand erect like a crop would.  Hope tht helps


That answers my question then - I really like that cropping style..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa - lmaoo yes he is getting huge, he weighed in today at 55lbs. gawd, big boy, lol. and his ear is still workin on it, it'll stand just gonna take some time lol

LG - glad you like it, it is an original as the breeder I got him from it is her mothers crop and her vet knows how to do it, not sure if there is a technical term for a working Dobe crop, hmm let me talk to Demon's breeder and I'll get back to you


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Sheesh.. I can't get over how amazing he looks!!  I know I already commented on the thread, but I just love him! And that name, in my opinion, is BADASS!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Adrian, his name and color are what drew me too him, and everyone keeps asking if I'm gonna change it, nope, I like his name and he totaly fits in my pack, thanks man, I'm glad you like him so


----------

